# My new to me SeaHunter 18



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Post some pictures. Sounds like a cool boat. I've never seen one in person. 

*DO NOT* re power with a 70-90 or 115 IMHO. There is a huge difference between your motor and the 115. The weight savings is only about 60 lbs to a 115. I wish my 16' boat had a 150 a lot of times! If you must save weight I would potentially (dear grey motor gods don't kill me) look into say a 115 proXS. Lighter and will move the boat respectably still. 

Andy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I have driven a few of em, i really like them. 7 inches would be best case scenario though with that 150. A 90 2 stroke would be prime


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I see the pics now. Nice ride!

Andy


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Post some pictures. Sounds like a cool boat. I've never seen one in person.
> 
> *DO NOT* re power with a 70-90 or 115 IMHO. There is a huge difference between your motor and the 115. The weight savings is only about 60 lbs to a 115. I wish my 16' boat had a 150 a lot of times! If you must save weight I would potentially (dear grey motor gods don't kill me) look into say a 115 proXS. Lighter and will move the boat respectably still.
> 
> Andy


I would love to go to Mercury but I priced out the optimal repower at 12k+ and I would have to do new rigging....

I figured my 150 with only 320 hours should be worth a new f90, and I'll get the warranty.

I wish the f90 weighed like the f70.....


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> I have driven a few of em, i really like them. 7 inches would be best case scenario though with that 150. A 90 2 stroke would be prime



The 90 2 stroke would be golden, but theres nothing like not having to mess with oil or the loud(er) noise of the 2 stroke..It's an option though


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

My 2014 90 Tohatsu was 7,200.00 rigged. You won't be running in the 60's though, maybe the 40's with that Kevlar hull. I'm only running in the high 30's but I have my boat loaded.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

today I saw a picture of an 18 (I believe hull#1) with a VMAX 200 4stroke on the back....thats a little nuts

its 505lbs compared to my 466 (f150).

the f70 is 267lbs 

If they could make the 150 weigh under 400 lbs it'd be perfect for me

Hell, I like the idea of that Tohatsu....lets see I see to be getting ahead of myself and I've barely fished it yet!

Now looking for a guide to take me fishing in biscayne bay this weekend...if anyone has a recommendation please let me know!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

The Suzuki 140 weighs under 400lbs. You could probably trade the Yamaha in on it. That Yamaha 150 is one bullet proof engine. The boat looks great!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a suzuki 140 4 stroke 2006 50 to 70hrs on it.Ill trade.How many hr does your yami have?


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice boat by the way.Enjoy.Camping weather around the corner


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> I have a suzuki 140 4 stroke 2006 50 to 70hrs on it.Ill trade.How many hr does your yami have?


320 hours. Thanks for the offer but looking to stay with yam so I don't have to change rigging.

Second choice would be a Optimax 175 PROXS


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

The new yamaha f115 weighs 377. F115LB is the model number for the newer lighter version. 

That is a really clean looking boat


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> The new yamaha f115 weighs 377. F115LB is the model number for the newer lighter version.
> 
> That is a really clean looking boat



Just sent my dealer an email...lets see how much its going to cost me. I think eliminating 89lbs off my transom should help with the way it floats and I think midrange performance will be the same. Just won't be able to go 65mph, oh well

What do you guys think?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would find someone 89 lbs lighter than you, your normal fishing buddy and yourself and take the boat to a flat. Measure the draft with you on the platform and then the person 89 lbs lighter than you on the platform. If it only gains you .5" it might not even be worth it. Once you have some numbers then you can weigh the cost of a new motor vs Gained draft. 

Andy


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

I see you've listed the 150 for sale. Is the 90 lbs really going to make a drastic draft difference (2 in or more) in that boat? Just thinking that hull is a bit heavier than comparable skiffs. Have you considered moving the batteries forward? Beautiful boat, bet its a battle wagon in the chop.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

You make a good point. I really don't know how much of a difference its going to make, I can only assume it will improve the draft though.

When you trim the bow down, the boat eats any chop that comes its way. So far, I have no complaints about the boat.

Actually, the boat dry weight is 890lbs no motor, so it's light than Hewes comparable 18' and the Maverick


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I can almost guarantee you that someone with a Yamaha 115 in the same condition as yours would be more than willing to swap outboards and probably pay a little bit or pay for rigging. 

A ton of people want to move up in power, so you shouldn't have to wait very long.

Post a trade here, the hull truth, hewes forum and fl. sportsman forum and you'll have people calling you shortly.

May be able to do the swap and put a few $$ in your pocket.


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, that weight of 890 is much lighter than I would have thought. Thats only 100lbs over a HB Neptune. Figured with Seahunters offshore focus they would have overbuilt. Good luck with the swap. Let us know how much it improves the draft.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> I can almost guarantee you that someone with a Yamaha 115 in the same condition as yours would be more than willing to swap outboards and probably pay a little bit or pay for rigging.
> 
> A ton of people want to move up in power, so you shouldn't have to wait very long.
> 
> ...



I would only be willing to trade for the new generation Yamaha 115LB specifically which weighs 370lbs vs 401 of the older generation 115HP

Hopefully someone buys my motor soon!


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Wow, that weight of 890 is much lighter than I would have thought. Thats only 100lbs over a HB Neptune. Figured with Seahunters offshore focus they would have overbuilt. Good luck with the swap. Let us know how much it improves the draft.


Carbon/Kevlar build keeps it light weight but strong. The offshore focus come with the hull shape, designed to cut through chop.

If it improves my draft by 2 inches ill be happy. Going tomorrow to get a true measurement so I can compare before/after


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Update: I just had Bob at Strong arm products install a flip up back rest....what a world of a difference it makes!








[/URL][/img]


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Have you measured your real draft yet! I'm not talking about what the builder claims. Your biggest enemy with the draft of this boat is the dead rise in the hull. Do you know what degree it is? It looks to be a pretty sharp angle. This is the dilemma we all face-good ride in chop or shallow draft-pick one. Not trying to piss on your parade. But you have a very nice flats boat. Not a technical poling skiff. We all would love a boat that is a dry ride in big seas,float in seven inches and poles like a dream with no slap. But physics are not on our side. I say leave it as is or get a skinny boat.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Have you measured your real draft yet! I'm not talking about what the builder claims. Your biggest enemy with the draft of this boat is the dead rise in the hull. Do you know what degree it is? It looks to be a pretty sharp angle. This is the dilemma we all face-good ride in chop or shallow draft-pick one. Not trying to piss on your parade. But you have a very nice flats boat. Not a technical poling skiff. We all would love a boat that is a dry ride in big seas,float in seven inches and poles like a dream with no slap. But physics are not on our side. I say leave it as is or get a skinny boat.


No harm no foul! I was looking for someone to say something like this

I don't expect for it to be the perfect boat in every sense, but if gets me across Biscayne bay relatively dry and I can pole in 8-9 inches of water I'll be happy. I don't expect to be poling for more than a few hours, if that, but I was more concerned with getting an all around boat. Tarpon, snook, redfish etc

I joined to learn so thanks for the feedback! I plan on measuring the draft once I fill the tank up with fuel (48 gallons, big tank)

I like the deep bee in the front, when I put the tabs down it really likes to run into the chop. I'm learning as I'm going, coming strictly from offshore fishing in 36+ cc's


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Have you measured your real draft yet! I'm not talking about what the builder claims. Your biggest enemy with the draft of this boat is the dead rise in the hull. Do you know what degree it is? It looks to be a pretty sharp angle. This is the dilemma we all face-good ride in chop or shallow draft-pick one. Not trying to piss on your parade. But you have a very nice flats boat. Not a technical poling skiff. We all would love a boat that is a dry ride in big seas,float in seven inches and poles like a dream with no slap. But physics are not on our side. I say leave it as is or get a skinny boat.


Good advice. You need a poling skiff now to put next to both you Sea Hunters! My dad always told me "the man who dies with most toys wins!"

Andy


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Most of the real sub 8" boats are nearly a flat bottom. They will have huge sponsons to carry the weight of light (250-150lbs)sub 60hp motors. So you are going at half the speed of yours at most. Have low freeboard so you can get wet on a lot of days. They are three person boats at best. And ride like a jackhammer in rough conditions. So you end up with a single purpose boat in most setups. Those last few inches take a lot of sacrifice and sometimes expense to get into. Not something like yours that is much more versatile. A foot of water is very skinny compared to what most boats float in. That's literally half way up your shin. And consider a big red May be 6-7" tall. That's just a few inches over it's back. If you can get under a foot. The real big fish in ML were always in the 2-3' deep water. I think you would be surprised on how many fish will be in casting distance. And still have a ride like a caddy, haul ass, carry more people and be dry. I say give it some time and fish it. Get a real world draft measurement and real world experience fishing in it. I like that back rest. I have never used one. But they are showing up on a lot of flats skiffs now a days. So they must work.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

You can't beat the weight for 2 strokes : Yamaha 130/115 = 358#, Yamaha 90 = 265#, Yamaha 70 = 230#. The best part is the Yamaha 2 strokes can be modded by Hydrotec for a reasonable amount. Hydrotec can produce + 25%/30% more hp than stock and you don't have nearly as much money invested as a new 4 stroke...... just a thought....


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice,seahunter, my opinion is u should leave the 150 on there,I can't c u gaining incredible draft numbers by swapping the motor,plus that 150 is unkillable.i think the best u will see is 10 inches honestly,u might get 9 inches in soft bottom. My hpxv drafts around 9" with a 115 2 stroke,I fish biscayne flamingo and upper keys,ur boat should do fine in all the above,not many places u need a 6" boat in biscayne. I believe I seen u the other day trailering the boat down the palmetto,used to fish on a buddy's seahunter flats and she was fast with the 150


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Most of the real sub 8" boats are nearly a flat bottom. They will have huge sponsons to carry the weight of light (250-150lbs)sub 60hp motors. So you are going at half the speed of yours at most. Have low freeboard so you can get wet on a lot of days. They are three person boats at best. And ride like a jackhammer in rough conditions. So you end up with a single purpose boat in most setups. Those last few inches take a lot of sacrifice and sometimes expense to get into. Not something like yours that is much more versatile. A foot of water is very skinny compared to what most boats float in. That's literally half way up your shin. And consider a big red May be 6-7" tall. That's just a few inches over it's back. If you can get under a foot. The real big fish in ML were always in the 2-3' deep water. I think you would be surprised on how many fish will be in casting distance. And still have a ride like a caddy, haul ass, carry more people and be dry. I say give it some time and fish it. Get a real world draft measurement and real world experience fishing in it. I like that back rest. I have never used one. But they are showing up on a lot of flats skiffs now a days. So they must work.


Can't thank you enough for the advice. One of th reasons I was looking to repower was the benefit of having warranty but after doing the math, if I service every 100 hours for the next 3000 hours I would come out even. Think I'm going to stick with the engine for now, fish it and then decide what really needs to be done....in a year or so


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> You can't beat the weight for 2 strokes : Yamaha 130/115 = 358#, Yamaha 90 = 265#, Yamaha 70 = 230#. The best part is the Yamaha 2 strokes can be modded by Hydrotec for a reasonable amount. Hydrotec can produce + 25%/30% more hp than stock and you don't have nearly as much money invested as a new 4 stroke...... just a thought....



I would love to put a 90 2stroke but the noise and filling of oil gets annoying after a while. But the weight to power and reliability of that motor is amazing.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Nice,seahunter, my opinion is u should leave the 150 on there,I can't c u gaining incredible draft numbers by swapping the motor,plus that 150 is unkillable.i think the best u will see is 10 inches honestly,u might get 9 inches in soft bottom. My hpxv drafts around 9" with a 115 2 stroke,I fish biscayne flamingo and upper keys,ur boat should do fine in all the above,not many places u need a 6" boat in biscayne. I believe I seen u the other day trailering the boat down the palmetto,used to fish on a buddy's seahunter flats and she was fast with the 150


That was me on the way to Bob Reeves at Armstrong; he did great work and it costed 350 with the cushion, mine is a larger model I think the short ones are 325

I was on the boat 2 weeks ago, 10 gallons of fuel with no wind 4blade 23p doing 61mph. It's scary fast, and my big boat does 72....


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Figured that might have been u,yea I say u fish it for a while as is and then u can really c what u want to do with it,I've had a handful of flats boats and each has it's positives and negatives. Don't know how much ur gonna pole but a nice trolling motor will b worth it's weight in gold on that boat


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm still learning how to run the boat, but with half tank (20 gal) and a stiff 11kt wind in my face, I was doing 3700rpm, 33 mph and anywhere from 4.8-5.5 mpg. I'm trying to post the video but it's on my phone.

Also got a draft measurement today at mashta flats (yes I went in with my shoes) and realistically I draft 8.5 inches. Didn't take a picture but I can if there are doubters!

Loving this boat more and more. Trim tabs are important as is learning how it handles turning. It was too windy to try any poling (at least I thought so) 

Slowly getting it to where I like. Just installed the backrest and redid the cushions, spent all day detailing the inner compartments (waxed) and installed dridek where ever possible. 

Up next, I need to fix the trolling motor (control board), detail the trailer (I like the look of those Hells Bays with nice ameritrail  ) and fish it!!


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a picture: full tank (45 gal) downwind


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I'm still learning how to run the boat, but with half tank (20 gal) and a stiff 11kt wind in my face, I was doing 3700rpm, 33 mph and anywhere from 4.8-5.5 mpg.  I'm trying to post the video but it's on my phone.
> 
> Also got a draft measurement today at mashta flats (yes I went in with my shoes) and realistically I draft 8.5 inches. Didn't take a picture but I can if there are doubters!
> 
> ...


If you got 8.5" I'd let her be. I don't see you getting to 6.5" with a little bit lighter motor. A lot of good fishing can be done in 8.5" of water.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Yep you are doing good at that. I doubt with two good size dudes on there it would squat more than a inch. You would be fine everywhere but the skinniest bonefish flat or way back in the Glades. That leaves a lot water in range


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks guys. 

Got my trolling motor torn apart today, replacing the board seems easy. Hope to have that fixed as soon as I get the new board. 

Boatshow coming up, let's see if I get any new ideas there


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Spent a lot of time at hells bay at the boatshow....wow what boats man!

Got my trolling motor control board in, minnkota is the best to work with. Fast and easy.

Went fishing 2 days ago, not great poling but good enough for someone like me. Boat did 55 mph with 40 gallons, 2 adults and a 35 qt yeti full with ice/beer/water. 

So far, I am really liking the flats fishing gig. Most of my fly rods/reels are older so I'm looking for some newer stuff if anyone wants to sell an nautilus reel or sage rod to me i'd love to buy it


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Spent a lot of time at hells bay at the boatshow....wow what boats man!
> 
> Got my trolling motor control board in, minnkota is the best to work with. Fast and easy.
> 
> ...


PM Sent……..


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

got the boat fixed up for tarpon coming into key biscayne now;

new baitwell pump, full service on motor, and a drain-plug led light. Let's see how affective it is, I love using the boat more and more.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Leave the engine. The boat is what it is. It is not a boat designed to do alot of poling and to get into 7 to 9" water. It is a fast, good riding boat really designed to fish in a foot of water. I can't imagine it will ever really get into 7 to 9 inches of water. Enjoy it for what it is, and if you really are wililng to give up ride and speed, move into another boat in the future. I've been throug a lot of boats trying to figure out what I wanted, I would suggest that trying to make this boat a poling skiff that will realistically draft 7 to 9 inches will not happen. Enjoy the ride and speed and see what type of fishing you really want o do.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

No worries, already decided on keeping the motor on there until it dies. If I repower, I may go with another 150 or even a 175proxs....

I have yet to fish in water less than 9 inches and have been plenty happy, I don't see myself moving into anything else anytime soon


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

The reality is a majority of fishing is never done skinnier then 9" anyway. And a cheaper option if you really want to fish skinny is a jon boat, just saying.


----------

